# unidad aritmetica-logica alu



## monik.. (Feb 23, 2007)

como implementar una unidad aritmetica-logica alu,donde la maquina por dentro pueda ejecutar operaciones logicas y aritmeticas sobre dos numeros a y b de 4 bits de longitud en el sistema de complemento a la base.
como diseñar el interior del alu


----------



## heli (Feb 25, 2007)

Es un poco complicado, tienes que hacer *toda* la tabla de verdad de las operaciones que quieres, y crear el circuito adecuado que la cumpla.
Si te sirve de ayuda puedes mirar esta datasheet de una ALU completa de 4 bits, donde viene bastante información y el esquema de puertas interno:
http://focus.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/sn74s181.pdf


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Feb 26, 2007)

Una forma de implementar una ALU es realizarla en un dispositivo programable como un cpld o una fpga


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 26, 2007)

Yo lo hice con un altera  cpld ram, se puede hace y no es complicado, pero si pesado hacerlo y comprobarlo.


----------



## naly (Mar 25, 2007)

hola   

mmm he intentado hacer un multiplicador en un fpga pero no se como agministrar bien las localidades, mm o mas bien como programarlo

si me dieras alguna pista por favor

gracias


----------

